# Keine Audioaufnahme mit Camtasia möglich...



## rezei (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, das ein oder andere Lernvideo für meine Bekannten aufzunehmen, da ich es leid bin, jede Erklärung zur Bedienung von Programmen immer wieder zu erzählen. 

Nun, da habe ich mir das Programm Camtasia gewählt, nachdem ich viel davon gelesen habe, und ich auch schon ein paar Videos davon gesehen habe.

Ja, nun wollte ich es testen, Das Aufzeichnen von Video funktioniert auch brav, nur kann ich mein Headsetmikro nicht auswählen, also genauer gesagt, Camtasia erkennt es nicht und ich kann keine Aufnahmen tätigen.
Das Mikro läuft unter Windows tadellos, unter Skype und MSN etc ebenfalls. Nur bei Camtasia nicht. 

Kann da jemand was zu sagen, wäre sehr nett 

Grüße


----------



## rezei (9. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich nur im falschen Bereich gelandet oder kennt das Problem bzw, eine Lösung dafür wirklich niemand ?!


----------



## MiMi (9. Oktober 2007)

So direkt nicht. Aber dann zeichne den Sound halt extra auf und fueg das zusammen. Hab bisher auch nur Videos damit aufgenommen aber nie sound


----------



## chmee (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Hat denn Camtasia wirklich eine eigene Schnittstelle zur Erkennung der Audioeingänge ?
Oder zeigt es nur die von Windows gefundenen Geräte ? 

Wie sich das anhört, ist dieses Mikro an einem USB-Headset oÄ ?

mfg chmee


----------

